# help! windscreen wiper motor needed !!



## misterchips (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello all,

my windscreen motor has gone on my merc 550s hymer. the camper has a 309D engine / chassis.

I have looked and this is what is written on the motor:
BOSCH 063
058DHP12V
0390346 154

I have searched over and over on the internet, and phoned and written to a couple of individuals and companies in germany, holland & poland but still no luck. Does anybody know where I might find one? The weather's starting to close in and driving through rain and in the dark is not possible, every drop of water becomes a lens for every car light up ahead and I can't see a thing!

Maybe there's somebody out there who could fix my current motor which i think may have burnt out?

Any replies appreciated!

Thanks, Rik.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Have you tried taking it along to some moto factors to see if they can get you a similar or equivalent one ?

Derek


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rik

Until you can find a new motor to fix the problem try applying Rainex to the screen ...which if you have never seen it work will, I guarantee, amaze you.

http://www.rainx.co.uk/

Mike


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi, 

the 0390346154 number is the original Bosch part number which was discontinued in 2003 although they maintained stock until 2008 

they don't list any alternative suitable 

I'll keep at it with some other suppliers of pattern gear and see what I can come up with, if anything

Simon


----------



## Rogerboxer (Jul 7, 2009)

*Wiper Motor*

Hi
Have you tried these:
http://www.alanko.de/Wischermotor:::214.html

Roger


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

They are available from these web site addresses as well as that given by Roger.

http://www.leja.com.pl/inkontrahent.php?g=58&q=&r=0&rg=0&s=6

http://www.genuine-parts.de/English/index.html


----------

